# ePetition gegen ein Actionspieleverbot



## Achereto (8. Juli 2009)

Ahoi,

die ewig gestrigen der Politik denken ernsthaft über ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von Actionspielen nach und erwägen auch, die gerade erst beschlossenen Internetsperren auf die Spieleserver anzuwenden.

Deshalb gibt es jetzt eine Petition gegen dieses Verbot. Das ehrgeizige Ziel der Internetcommunity sollte es sein, wieder wenigstens 130000 Mitzeichner zusammenzubekommen, um den alten Herren mit Kugelschreibern und den Internetausdruckern ihre Arroganz und Ignoranz vorzuführen.

Also bitte unterschreibt und verbreitet den Link so weit es irgendwie geht - es ist in unser aller Interesse (wär cool, wenn buffed.de selbst Werbung dafür machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Rebotic (8. Juli 2009)

"Petitionssystem vorübergehend nicht erreichbar
Aufgrund hoher Last auf den Servern ist das Petitionssystem vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal."

Erste wirkung hat es wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Juli 2009)

Mein erster Gedanke: Wiedermal ein Beschluss das irgendwelche senilen Politiker gefordert haben, welcher unmöglich durch den Bundestag geschweigeden den Bundesrat kommt, die ham au schon genug von dieser Debatte, die Politik hat schon unlängst gecheckt das solche Spiele nicht dran Schuld sind, nur leider glauben viel zu viele Leute das die ganze Deutsche Politk nur aus 60+ Leuten besteht ... Die Illuminaten ham mir ja geflüstert das die Bundestagswahl was damit zu tun hat, aber das weiß noch niemand sonst also *psssst*

lg


----------



## Achereto (8. Juli 2009)

Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass die CDU nach der Wahl weiter an der Macht sein wird. Und nach allem, was die Partei in der letzten Zeit in Richtung Überwachungsstaat durchgesetzt hat und wie die Partei immer wieder auch Verfassungswidrige Gesetze verabschiedet hat, kann man mit an SIcherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit damit rechnen, dass die CDU Actionspiele bald verbieten wird.

Neulich erst, am 20.6., wurde eine LAN-Party für Erwachsene auf Grund des Drucks der CDU abgesagt, während es parallel ein Schützenfest unter dem Motto "Schießen auf dem Schulhof" gab, an dem Jugendliche ab 14 Jahren teilnehmen durften.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

*&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;
&#9553; Wodurch werden wir zu Attentäter?
&#9553; [ ] - Durch Computer-Spiele
&#9553; [ ] - Durch Politiker
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;*

Ich setze mein Kreuzchen wie folgt:

*&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;
&#9553; Wodurch werden wir zu Attentäter?
&#9553; [ ] - Durch Computer-Spiele
&#9553; [x] - Durch Politiker
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;*


----------



## Meriane (8. Juli 2009)

Hast du irgend ne Quelle, wo steht das die das jetzt ernsthaft überlegen, und nicht nur ein Politiker eine unsinnige Idee hat?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

/me putzt schonmal die Mistgabel und bringt die Fackeln in Ordnung


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

@Achereto: Danke, wollt gerade auch nen Thread dazu aufmachen, hat sich damit erledigt. Danke auch für den amüsanten Link zum "Schützenfestflyer". Mir is doch tatsächlich nen "rofl" rausgerutscht, und das mein ich ernst '-'

@Meriane: klick


----------



## Achereto (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> *&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;
> &#9553; Wodurch werden wir zu Attentäter?
> &#9553; [ ] - Durch Computer-Spiele
> &#9553; [ ] - Durch Politiker
> ...



Nein. Jugendliche werden durch Ausgrenzung, Mobbing, schlechte Erziehung und/oder Perspektivlosigkeit zu Amokläufern (Attentäter sind wieder was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Unsere Politiker haben daran keine Schuld, sondern die Amokläufer sind ein Spiegelbild dessen, wie krank unsere Gesellschaft ist.

Den Opfern von Amokläufern gebührt tiefes Mitgefühl, deshalb sind Witze in diesem Zusammenhang völlig unangebracht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Juli 2009)

> Der CDU-Innenminister von Niedersachen, Uwe Schürmann, begründet seine Zustimmung zu dem Beschluß gegenüber der Zeitung Welt Online: _"Durch Killerspiele sinkt die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt. Amokläufer haben sich vor ihren Taten immer wieder mit solchen Spielen beschäftigt."_


Hach jaaa... immer wieder die gleiche Leier. Das manch einer *WC3* mittlerweile aber auch "Killerspiel" nennt zeugt mal wieder von Ignoranz in Reinform. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sie das Killerspielverbot durchhaben und der nächste Bengel läuft Amok wirds heißen:
_"Durch *Horrorfilme *sinkt die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt. Amokläufer haben sich vor ihren Taten immer wieder mit solchen Filmen beschäftigt."_
Wenn sie ein Horrorverbot durchhaben und der nächste Bengel läuft Amok wirds heißen:
_"Durch *Actionfilme *sinkt die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt. Amokläufer haben sich vor ihren Taten immer wieder mit solchen Filmen beschäftigt."_
Wenn sie ein Actionverbot durchhaben und der nächste Bengel läuft Amok wirds heißen:
_"Durch *Strategiespiele *sinkt die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt. Amokläufer haben sich vor ihren Taten immer wieder mit solchen Spielen beschäftigt."_
Wenn sie ein Strategieverbot durchhaben und der nächste Bengel läuft Amok wirds heißen:
_"Durch *Kampfsport *sinkt die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt. Amokläufer haben sich vor ihren Taten immer wieder mit solchen Sportarten beschäftigt."_
Wenn sie ein Kampfsportverbot durchhaben und der nächste Bengel läuft Amok wirds heißen:
_"Durch *Heavy Metal *sinkt die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt. Amokläufer haben sich vor ihren Taten immer wieder mit solcher Musik beschäftigt."_
......läßt sich beliebig fortsetzen, irgendwem/irgendwas müssen diese verkalkten Politiker doch die Schuld zuschieben.
Vielleicht sollte man das *Malleus Maleficarum *überarbeiten, modernisieren und neu auflegen auf das die Hexenjagd aufs neue beginnen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn wir dann irgendwann nur noch von ARD, ZDF und WDR4 mit Heimatfilmen und schönstem deutschen Schlager senilgekloppt wurden und der nächste Bengel läuft Amok können sich die Politiker allerdings nicht mehr erklären wie es zu so einer Tat kommen konnte. Sie ziehen sich übers Wochenende in irgendein CDU/CSU-regiertes Kuhdorf zur Beratung zurück. Am Abend feiern sie den Sieg des 14-jährigen Marc-Kevin-Chantal auf dem Schützenfest der örtlichen Grundschule und überreichen ihm feierlich sein nagelneues Jagdgewehr als Hauptgewinn. Nach dieser Feier beschließen sie, das Internet abzuschaffen, denn: _"Durch das *Internet *sinkt die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt. Amokläufer haben sich vor ihren Taten immer wieder dort rumgetrieben."_

Na mal abwarten ob das jetzt nicht nur die üblichen Schnapsideen vor der Wahl sind und was sie bis dahin noch auf die Schnelle durchdrücken. 
Der Wahltag ist auf jeden Fall schonmal fett im Kalender markiert.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

Achereto schrieb:


> Nein. Jugendliche werden durch Ausgrenzung, Mobbing, schlechte Erziehung und/oder Perspektivlosigkeit zu Amokläufern (Attentäter sind wieder was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ob Amok oder Affentat - beides das gleiche, schaden der Gesellschaft.

Aber ich habe das ganze mal anders gesehen:
Es sind doch zZ die Politiker, die uns, die Bären kitzeln und im Prinzip nur darauf warten, dass wir die Pranke erheben und sie mit einem schlag zu Boden bringen.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

attentate können der gesellschaft auch nutzen. es ist nicht dasselbe ... 

wählt einfach (wenn ihr schon dürft) keine partei die gegen eure interessen handelt.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

so langsam dürfts doch acuh der blödste kapiert haben das Computerspiele keine Amokläufer machen, wie blöd kann man eigendlich im Schädel sein Oo


----------



## Blackangel320 (9. Juli 2009)

/ push für den Petitions Link im Bundestag:   https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?...s;petition=4958


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so langsam dürfts doch acuh der blödste kapiert haben das Computerspiele keine Amokläufer machen, wie blöd kann man eigendlich im Schädel sein Oo



zZ haben wir noch zu viele Renter...
kennst doch die alten, alles was neu ist, ist erstmal schlecht.

War auch beim Minijupe so, bei der Atombombe usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg so möchte ich bitte niemals enden.
älter werden allgemein is shice x.x  ='(

Nira =(


----------



## Valinar (9. Juli 2009)

Achereto schrieb:


> Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass die CDU nach der Wahl weiter an der Macht sein wird. Und nach allem, was die Partei in der letzten Zeit in Richtung Überwachungsstaat durchgesetzt hat und wie die Partei immer wieder auch Verfassungswidrige Gesetze verabschiedet hat, kann man mit an SIcherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit damit rechnen, dass die CDU Actionspiele bald verbieten wird.
> 
> Neulich erst, am 20.6., wurde eine LAN-Party für Erwachsene auf Grund des Drucks der CDU abgesagt, während es parallel ein Schützenfest unter dem Motto "Schießen auf dem Schulhof" gab, an dem Jugendliche ab 14 Jahren teilnehmen durften.



Würde mich jetzt interessieren welche Gesetze du konkret meinst.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

googel doch mal.

"Kennzeichen von Autos dürfen nicht massenhaft und nicht automatisch erfasst werden. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat zwei Ländergesetze am Dienstag gekippt. Schleswig-Holstein hat nach dem Urteil aus Karlsruhe die verfassungswidrige Fahndungsmethode mit sofortiger Wirkung gestoppt."

"Das Luftsicherheitsgesetz ist ein deutsches Bundesgesetz, das Flugzeugentführungen, terroristische Anschläge auf sowie Sabotageakte gegen den Luftverkehr verhindern und dadurch die Luftsicherheit erhöhen soll.

Am 15. Februar 2006 entschied das Bundesverfassungsgericht, dass § 14 Absatz 3 des Luftsicherheitsgesetzes gegen das Grundrecht auf Leben (Artikel 2 Absatz 2 Grundgesetz) und gegen die Menschenwürde (Artikel 1 Grundgesetz) verstößt und deshalb in vollem Umfang verfassungswidrig und nichtig ist."



teilweise wurden gesetze durch den bundestag gebracht, bei denen die abgeordneten zugestimmt haben, mit dem wissen, dass die gesetze verfassungswidrig sind und durch karlsruhe sowieso gestoppt werden. da fragt man sich doch wieso sie überhaupt zustimmen ... 

kurz: es gab in den letzten 4 jahren mehr als genug gesetze die verfassungswiedrig waren.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Wann versteht ihr das endlich, das wird immer wieder behauptet das so ein Gesetz durchgezogen wird, am Ende kommts eh nich, das war damals bei MEtal Musik so, bei Horrorfilmen usw.

Wenn die das damals schon nicht durchgebracht haben dann heute erst recht nicht, die Politik ist nicht so senil wie anscheinend die meisten glauben.

Dass der Bundestag das wirklich durchbringt ist möglich, aber das scheitert am Bundesrat, und wenn sich bis dahin noch nicht das Bundesverfassungsgericht eingeschaltet hat um das zu unterbinden, dann muss das auch noch der Bundespräsident unterschreiben. Und das DIESES Gesetz wirklich diese ganzen Instanzen durchschafft is genauso realistisch als würde die Piratenpartei bei der nächsten Wahl eine 85% Mehrheit erreichen.

Also bitte vergesst doch diesen Blödsinn, kündigt euer Bild-Abbo und guggt nimmer so oft RTL ...

Immer diese Diskussionen über Gesetzte die sowieso nicht verabschiedet werden.

Und wer jetzt meint "Ja aber die KiPo-Zensur kommt ja auch", wer sichs ma genau durchgelesen hat, weiß das da steht das erst ein Löschen der Seite gefordert wird und dann erst ne Sperre drüberkommt, wenn se nicht gelöscht werden kann


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse es wie die gottverdammte Pest wenn hier von "DIE Politiker" geredet wird -.-

Außerdem, warum heult ihr alle rum? Ich wette die Hälfte der Wahlberechtigten hier geht nicht zur Wahl und heult hier dann rum.
Und ich wette weiterhin, dass 95% der über 18 jährigen hier sich noch nie politisch Beteiligt hat. 

Das regt mich so auf -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2009)

Mefi... traue niemals irgendwem mit Macht... lieber jetzt reagieren als das irgendwer der das stoppen könnte pennt!

WIR müssen ihnen zeigen das sie es SO nicht machen können, das die nicht alles mit uns versuchen können!
Wir dürfen nicht einfach faul auf unseren Ärschen sitzen bleiben "Ja Karlsruhe beschützt uns schon" DIE sind auch nur Menschen...
Also halte dich mit deinem Gequatsche bitte zurück und propagier hier nicht schon wieder Politikverdrossenheit! Es ist gut das man sich wieder für Politik interessiert und etwas ändern will und sich beteiligt und dann kommt so'n komisches Ding daher und schreit hier rum man solle doch bloß auf seinem Arsch sitzen bleiben und die da oben machen lassen, ich mein was für eine Scheiße ist das?


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juli 2009)

Den unten folgenden Beitrag hab ich aus dem Thread: "Keine Indizierung und Sperrung von Internetseiten, E-Petition für den Bundestag"



FirstGuardian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann auch jedem nur nahelegen, diese Petition zu unterstützen. Hier hat der mündige Bürger die Chance seine Meinung kund zu tun.
> Und wer sich mit dem Gesetzesentwurf ein wenig beschäftigt hat, der sieht die Gefahren die dort lauern. Und nur weil die Regierung im Verborgenen eventuell schon derartige Maßnahmen durchführt, muss man ihnen nicht auch noch die Legalisierung ermöglichen.
> ...



Seltsam wie manche Leute doch recht behalten haben! Wenn es durch geht würd ich mir mal Gedanken machen wozu eine Gesellschaft in ihren Rechten beschnitten wird. Ob das der Anfang, das Ende war oder wir tatsächlich erst mittendrin stehen. Und was für Folgen daraus resultieren.

Nennen wir es doch mal das "Endgame" und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das dieses bis zum Jahr 2012 platzt!


----------



## Achereto (9. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wann versteht ihr das endlich, das wird immer wieder behauptet das so ein Gesetz durchgezogen wird, am Ende kommts eh nich, das war damals bei MEtal Musik so, bei Horrorfilmen usw.
> 
> Wenn die das damals schon nicht durchgebracht haben dann heute erst recht nicht, die Politik ist nicht so senil wie anscheinend die meisten glauben.
> 
> Dass der Bundestag das wirklich durchbringt ist möglich, aber das scheitert am Bundesrat, und wenn sich bis dahin noch nicht das Bundesverfassungsgericht eingeschaltet hat um das zu unterbinden, dann muss das auch noch der Bundespräsident unterschreiben. Und das DIESES Gesetz wirklich diese ganzen Instanzen durchschafft is genauso realistisch als würde die Piratenpartei bei der nächsten Wahl eine 85% Mehrheit erreichen.



Im Falle von Actionspielen geht es erschwerenderweise darum, dass sie für Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht werden. Da brauch nur in der nächsten Legislaturperiode ein Amoklauf stattfinden und das Gesetz ist durch.



Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also bitte vergesst doch diesen Blödsinn, kündigt euer Bild-Abbo und guggt nimmer so oft RTL ...
> 
> Immer diese Diskussionen über Gesetzte die sowieso nicht verabschiedet werden.
> 
> Und wer jetzt meint "Ja aber die KiPo-Zensur kommt ja auch", wer sichs ma genau durchgelesen hat, weiß das da steht das erst ein Löschen der Seite gefordert wird und dann erst ne Sperre drüberkommt, wenn se nicht gelöscht werden kann


Das ändert nichts daran, dass damit eine Zensurinfrastruktur aufgebaut wird. Nur darum gehts. In Australien und Schweden gibt es ähnliche Verfahren Verfahren gegen Kinderpornographie und das Löschen der Seiten wird nichteinmal versucht. Stattdessen werden nebenbei auch noch regierungskritische Seiten auf diesen "Index" gesetzt. Die CDU fordert in ihrem aktuellen Wahlprogramm, die Internetzensur auf Fälle mit Urheberrechtsverletzungen auszuweiten. Weitere Forderungen (und Umsetzungen) sind nur eine Frage der Zeit, nicht eine Frage des "ob".


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Juli 2009)

oha, gestern waren es nur 8000 leute, heut schon knapp 18'000

und nöcher


> Anfang Juni haben die Innenminister der deutschen Bundesländer einstimmig für ein umfassendes Verbreitungs- und Herstellungs-Verbot für Ego-Shooter und anderer Action-Spiele ausgesprochen (wir berichteten). Ziel des Beschlusses ist eine Gesetzes-Initiative, die das Verbot gesetzlich verankern soll.


das ding steht, soweit ich weiß, muss es nur noch vom bundestag unterzeichnet werden.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mefi... traue niemals irgendwem mit Macht... lieber jetzt reagieren als das irgendwer der das stoppen könnte pennt!
> 
> WIR müssen ihnen zeigen das sie es SO nicht machen können, das die nicht alles mit uns versuchen können!
> Wir dürfen nicht einfach faul auf unseren Ärschen sitzen bleiben "Ja Karlsruhe beschützt uns schon" DIE sind auch nur Menschen...
> Also halte dich mit deinem Gequatsche bitte zurück und propagier hier nicht schon wieder Politikverdrossenheit! Es ist gut das man sich wieder für Politik interessiert und etwas ändern will und sich beteiligt und dann kommt so'n komisches Ding daher und schreit hier rum man solle doch bloß auf seinem Arsch sitzen bleiben und die da oben machen lassen, ich mein was für eine Scheiße ist das?



Sobald se Macht haben sind se böse, also bitte sei doch nicht so paranoid, sicher gibt es schwarze Schafe die diese Macht ausnutzen, aber sei doch nicht gleich so vorschnell zu behaupten die wollen nur eine Zensur schaffen um uns zu kontrollieren und zu unterdrücken Oo

Wir haben ja soviele Instanzen damit keine durch Korruption beeinflusste Regierung entsteht 



Achereto schrieb:


> Im Falle von Actionspielen geht es erschwerenderweise darum, dass sie für Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht werden. Da brauch nur in der nächsten Legislaturperiode ein Amoklauf stattfinden und das Gesetz ist durch.
> 
> Das ändert nichts daran, dass damit eine Zensurinfrastruktur aufgebaut wird. Nur darum gehts. In Australien und Schweden gibt es ähnliche Verfahren Verfahren gegen Kinderpornographie und das Löschen der Seiten wird nichteinmal versucht. *Stattdessen werden nebenbei auch noch regierungskritische Seiten auf diesen "Index" gesetzt.* Die CDU fordert in ihrem aktuellen Wahlprogramm, die Internetzensur auf Fälle mit Urheberrechtsverletzungen auszuweiten. Weitere Forderungen (und Umsetzungen) sind nur eine Frage der Zeit, nicht eine Frage des "ob".


In Thailand wenn ich mich nicht irre, nicht in Australien und Schweden.

Is dir schonmal aufgefallen das derartige Forderungen immer von senilen Einzelpersonen gefordert wird ? Und noch dazu FORDERUNGEN ! Nur weil sies fordern muss es noch lang noch nich durchkommen.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juli 2009)

Verbietet Brot!

Aber mal im Ernst, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das solch ein Gesetzesentwurf Beschluss finden wird.


----------



## jainza (9. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Is dir schonmal aufgefallen das derartige Forderungen immer von senilen Einzelpersonen gefordert wird ? Und noch dazu FORDERUNGEN ! Nur weil sies fordern muss es noch lang noch nich durchkommen.



wenn sie es fordern, und keiner protestiert gehen allgemein die Meinungsforscher davon aus, dass das Volk das als notwendig betrachtet, und somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieses Gesetz dann auch Bundestag/Bundesrat passiert größer wird, da unsere Politiker ja nur unseren Willen durchführen wollen. Bundesverfassungsgericht lass ich hierbei mal ausm Spiel, den sollte die Meinung des Volkes völlig egal sein, da sie sich nur auf die Verfassung berufen dürfen.
Wenn wir also "verhindern" wollen, dass solche Gesetze überhaupt soweit kommen müssen wir frühzeitig unsere Meinung kundtun, und nicht erst, wenn das Gesetz schon längst alle Instanzen passiert hat, denn dann ist es zu spät.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Verbietet Brot!
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das solch ein Gesetzesentwurf Beschluss finden wird.


Jo so ein Gesetzesentwurf wäre vor ein paar Jahren wahrscheinlicher zu realisieren gewesen, deswegen wirds mit den Jahren immer unrealistischer, dass das passiert

Ich denke es wird höstens einen Kompromiss geben, also das Gewaltdarstellung in den Spielen noch stärker entschärft wird. (Obwohl die USK eh schon so streng ist)

@ jainza: Da bin ich schon deiner Meinung, protestieren bringt schon was. Aber nicht bei einem Thema das schon seit Jahren durchgekaut wird, die Politiker und Meinungsforscher wissen schon unlängst was die Menschen davon halten, Proteste waren bei den ersten Malen wirklich nötig, aber heute ?


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird höstens einen Kompromiss geben, also das Gewaltdarstellung in den Spielen noch stärker entschärft wird. (Obwohl die USK eh schon so streng ist)



Ok du denkst! Das ist dein gutes Recht deine eigene Meinung zu bilden. 

Hast du das mit der Internetzensur mitgekriegt?

"Sind sie für Internetzensur oder gegen Kinderschänder?" 

So in etwa wurde dafür Werbung betrieben! Natürlich ist das eben sowenig manipulativ wie auch die Petition dagegen dann tatsächlich ins Gewicht viel. Die Meinung von 1000 Staatsbürgern wurde ignoriert! Die, die eigentlich die Politiker wählen! Und man darf nicht vergessen: Sie handeln in unserem Auftrag!

Doch sei es drum! Es ging ja nur um Bilder von missbrauchten Kindern im Internet zu sperren! Und nichts anderes! Wie z.B. "haben wir das Grundgesetz erstmal umgangen ist die Internetzensur individuell ausbaubar. 

Letztlich wurde auch von einer Politikerin gesagt: "Die, die sich sowas anschauen kennen mittel und Wege diese Sperre zu umgehen!" Fazit: diese Barrikade bringt nichts! Ein Verein für Missbrauchte Kinder sagte: "Wenn wir sowas finden nehmen wir mit dem Provider der Seite Kontakt auf und normalerweise sind die recht schnell weg!" Doch diese Möglichkeit ist wohl zu umständlich oder nicht geprüft worden. Also kriegen die Deutschen einfach Scheuklappen vors Gesicht, damit wir es nicht sehen!

Ist das jetzt in deinen Augen "sinnvoll"?

Oder war es tatsächlich nur der "Türöffner" um einen öffentlich-unbeliebten Grund zu haben, das Grundgesetz zu umgehen? Und später weitere Verbote besser zu platzieren zu können?

Wenn die Politiker auch diese Petition scheitern lassen dann werden sie weitermachen! Mal sehen was dann noch so alles gesperrt wird!

Das ganze läuft auf eine Zensur heraus, dessen Ausmaße man nichtmal erahnen will! 

Und wenn eine größere Zensur stattfindet bedeutet das massive Einschränkungen der Freiheit! 

Laß dir mal durch den Kopf gehen wofür man sowas brauchen könnte. Wann du zu jemand sagst: "Und jetzt ist Ruhe! Ich will nichts mehr darüber hören!" anstatt zu diskutieren!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es generell lustig, dass jemand der überhaupt nichts damit zu tun hat und auch absolut GARNICHTS zu befürchten hat, weil er in einem anderen Land lebt UNS sagen will, dass wir unsere Politiker da oben ja schön mal machen lassen sollen und einfach darauf vertrauen, dass sich die Sache schon von alleine regelt...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok du denkst! Das ist dein gutes Recht deine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
> 
> Hast du das mit der Internetzensur mitgekriegt?
> 
> ...


Die von der Frau von der Leyen geforderte Sperre tritt nur ein, *wenn einer zuvor geforderte Löschung nichts bewirkt hat*, außerdem wird im Gesetz strikt eine Ausweitung der Sperre verhindert.

Sicher ist die Sperre keine gute Idee, ich befürworte sie auch nicht, aber zu sagen es sie ist nur schlecht is eine falsche Annahme.

Und die Stimmen wurden nicht Ignoriert, das Gesetzt wurde eben so abgeändert das die Sperre auf keinen Fall ausgebaut werden darf.

Außerdem will ich hier garnicht über die Internetzensur diskutieren sondern über das Actionspielverbot


----------



## Achereto (9. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Die von der Frau von der Leyen geforderte Sperre tritt nur ein, *wenn einer zuvor geforderte Löschung nichts bewirkt hat*, außerdem wird im Gesetz strikt eine Ausweitung der Sperre verhindert.



Und du glaubst allen ernstes daran, dass das so bleibt? Ein Gesetz, das eine Regierung schreibt, kann eine spätere jederzeit ändern. Die Klausel dient ausschließlich dazu, den naiveren Teil der Bevölkerung etwas zu beruhigen.


----------



## Mutter1 (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es wirklich so schlimm kommt.

Aber Petitionen unterschreiben ist auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Achereto schrieb:


> Und du glaubst allen ernstes daran, dass das so bleibt? Ein Gesetz, das eine Regierung schreibt, kann eine spätere jederzeit ändern. Die Klausel dient ausschließlich dazu, den naiveren Teil der Bevölkerung etwas zu beruhigen.


Immer so misstrauisch ...

Als wären Politiker keine Menschen sondern nur Lebewesen die die Deutschen hassen, und nichts unversucht lassen um ihnen zu schaden


----------



## -Therion- (9. Juli 2009)

Man sollte sehr kritisch mit der Obrigkeit sein und sich nicht auf der Nase herumtrampeln lassen. 

Die Geschichte hat gezeigt das man zurecht misstrauisch sein sollte.

Und Frau von der Leyen ist einfach resistent gegen Fakten und weiß es immer besser

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2...und-die-kinder/


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Die von der Frau von der Leyen geforderte Sperre tritt nur ein, *wenn einer zuvor geforderte Löschung nichts bewirkt hat*, außerdem wird im Gesetz strikt eine Ausweitung der Sperre verhindert.
> 
> Sicher ist die Sperre keine gute Idee, ich befürworte sie auch nicht, aber zu sagen es sie ist nur schlecht is eine falsche Annahme.
> 
> ...



Sicher wäre es "nicht schlecht" wenn man glauben könnte, dass es hier tatsächlich nur darum geht Kinderschändern den garaus zu machen! Jedoch sagte dieser Verein, das sich bisher noch kein Provider geweigert hatte, wenn man ihn dann darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat! Erst wollte man ja, das *überhaupt nicht kontrolliert* wird, wer diese Sperren überwacht! 

Wenn keiner den Überwacher überwacht, wer sagt mir dann, dass er nicht seine Macht ausnutzt?

Mit der Petition wurden dann ein paar Personen die ins Richteramt berufen sind, mit der Überwachung beauftragt. Sowie "wenn sonst nichts bringt bla bla".

Dennoch war es ein ungewohnt harter Ton der sagte: Wir wollen eine Verfügungsvollmacht ohne Kontrolliert zu werden!

Und natürlich ist das ja nur auf Dinge die mit Kindermissbrauch zu tun haben beschränkt! Was anderes steht natürlich ausser Frage!

Und wo sind wir jetzt? Worüber diskutieren wir? Ich sags dir:

Über Dinge die natürlich garnicht zur Diskussion standen! Standen! Tja, haben wir sie wohl falsch verstanden! Sie meinten wohl eher "noch nicht" zur Diskussion stehen!

Actionspiele zu verbieten ist irgendwo ein komisches Thema! Man braucht sie nicht zum leben dennoch ärgert man sich. Wieso sollte sowas für Erwachsene gesperrt werden wenn doch Jugendlich Amok laufen! Und auch da kann man schonwieder mit gewohnten Sarkasmus umgehen:

"Ja die Jugendlichen werfen Steine von ner Brücke weil sie Tetris gespielt haben! Rasen wie die Henker nach dem Genuß von SuperMarioKart!"

Natürlich wäre es interessanter den Beweggründe mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen anstatt hier ne Hexe zu verbrennen, aber das Ergebniss wäre nicht nur kostspielig sondern wahrscheinlich auch unangenehm!

Damit nicht genug! Was sind die Auswirkungen davon?

Erwachsene werden entmündigt! Immerhin bin ich der Meinung, ich kann auch entscheiden ob ich als Zeitsoldat nach Afghanistan gehe und mein Leben für mein Vaterland opfere also darf ich ja wohl auch entscheiden, welche Filme & Spiele ich mir ansehen kann und welche nicht! Natürlich im gesetzlichen Rahmen! Im HEUTIGEN gesetzlichen Rahmen aber nicht in dem der hier gerade präsentiert wird!

Gleichzeitig sinkt die Hemmschwelle der Jugendlichen! So ein Gesetz ist schonwieder so ...so weltfremd (man beachte: Verbot auch für Erwachsene) das man ihnen nicht den Sinn erklären kann, ohne dabei selbst mit dem Kopf zu schütteln! Wobei ich von der Propagandazentrale der Politik noch einen tollen Sinn erwarte!

Wie oben schon gesagt: Um jugendliche Amokläufer zu verhindern wird jetzt Erwachsenen Actionspiele verboten?

Es ist ein Witz über den wir uns hier unterhalten! Und um so erschreckender ist es, das die Hemmschwelle für gesetzliche Regelungen so derart tief gesunken ist! UND nicht im Einklang mit unserer Verfassung einhergeht!

Und Internetzensur & Actionspielverbot geht Hand in Hand!

Man muß die Zusammenhänge sehen und es im ganzen zu betrachten!

Wer sich nicht über Zusammenhänge gedanken wird nie über den Tellerand heraus schauen. Ich krieg aber immer mehr den Eindruck, manchen Menschen ist diese Fähgikeit langsam abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Immer so misstrauisch ...
> 
> Als wären Politiker keine Menschen sondern nur Lebewesen die die Deutschen hassen, und nichts unversucht lassen um ihnen zu schaden



Sagen wir es so! Ich vertraue dem, den ich kenne! Wer Geheimnisse vor mir hat, dem Gebührt auch kein uneingeschränktes Vertrauen weil ich nicht weiß was die Motivation, sein Antrieb ist! Z.b. warum wollen die Politiker ihre Nebeneinkünfte nicht offen legen? Solange diese Frage nicht geklärt ist, sind es zwar sicher Menschen für mich, aber nicht mit uneingeschränkten Vertrauen, sowieso, da ich ihre Entscheidungen nicht nachvollziehen kann!

Kurz um:

Ich brauche keine Redner die ihr Wort nicht halten (Nach der Wahl ist nicht gleich vor der Wahl) und mir seltsame Gründe für seltsame Gesetze vorlegen!


----------



## Jelais99 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch gegen ein Verbot von Killerspielen, aber für eine strikte Alterskontrolle beim Kauf von nicht jugendfreien Spielen insbesondere bei Online Händlern. Einige Spiele gehöre meiner Meinung nach nicht in Kinderhände.

Ein generelles Verbot ist allerdings mit Sicherheit nicht so leicht durchzusetzen, da es keinen Straftatsbestand darstellt. Durch eine efizientere ond konsequente wäre der Jugendschutz ausreichend berücksichtigt. Alles weitere liegt dann in der Verantwortung der Eltern, die sich schon mit dem auseinander setzen sollten, was ihr Kind gerade so treibt.


----------



## -Therion- (9. Juli 2009)

Wer ist nicht für mehr Kontrollen der bestehenden Gesetze, aber das kostet ja wieder zuviel Geld. 
Ebenso kostenlose Freizeitangebote für Kinder und Jugendliche werden ohne Ende zusammen gestrichen, wobei diese wie ich finde sehr viele Probleme eindämmen könnten. 
Aber Verbote (ohne wirkliche Kontrolle) schrecken halt den ein oder anderen ab.


----------



## Achereto (9. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Immer so misstrauisch ...
> 
> Als wären Politiker keine Menschen sondern nur Lebewesen die die Deutschen hassen, und nichts unversucht lassen um ihnen zu schaden



Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob die Politiker jugendliche hassen oder nicht, sondern damit, dass sie die Jugendkultur "Internet" aus ihrem Weltbild heraus nicht verstehen (können). Dadurch kommt es zwangsläufig zu Fehlinterpretationen und darüber zu falschen Entscheidungen. Aus diesem Grund ist es wichtig, diesen Leuten gegenüber klar, deutlich und vor allem laut (also in Form von vielen Menschen) zu sagen, dass sie da Mist bauen. Der öffentliche Druck muss groß sein - nur damit erreicht man diese Leute.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Achereto schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob die Politiker jugendliche hassen oder nicht, sondern damit, dass sie die Jugendkultur "Internet" aus ihrem Weltbild heraus nicht verstehen (können). Dadurch kommt es zwangsläufig zu Fehlinterpretationen und darüber zu falschen Entscheidungen. Aus diesem Grund ist es wichtig, diesen Leuten gegenüber klar, deutlich und vor allem laut (also in Form von vielen Menschen) zu sagen, dass sie da Mist bauen. Der öffentliche Druck muss groß sein - nur damit erreicht man diese Leute.


Nicht alle Politiker sind ca 50 Jahre alt ...

Außerdem muss man bedenken das >50% der tatsächlichen Wähler ältere Menschen sind, klar das sich die Politik sich mehr auf deren Seite schlagen muss. Das ist nicht gut aber man muss sich eben nach der Mehrheit richten.

Trotz alledem wird die Politik Actionspiele nicht einfach verbieten können, da muss ich keine Pedition starten, das is sowieso klar das das nich durch kommt, das wissen die Innenminister (höchstwahrscheinlich) auch, und wenn man Schäuble als Innenminister hat, wundert mich das garnicht das andauernd solche Forderungen kommen, aber der alte Kerl kann fordern was er will, sowas ist nicht realisierbar, deswegen würd ich mir da keine sorgen machen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass da nicht nur Schäubles und Ursulas in der Politik rumhängen, wovon hier anscheinend die meisten ausgehen ..


----------



## Achereto (9. Juli 2009)

Naja... Herr Tauss (MdB, Ex-SPD und jetzt Piratenpartei) bestätigt diese Auffassung. Da wird schon was dran sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

> Die Innenminister hatten sich bei ihrem Treffen darauf verständigt, für sogenannte "Killerspiele" ein "ausdrückliches Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot so schnell wie möglich umzusetzen". Vor dem Hintergrund einer Amoktat vom vergangenen März, bei der ein jugendlicher Täter 15 Menschen in den baden-württembergischen Gemeinden Winnenden und Wendlingen getötet hat, hatten die Innenministerkonferenz über mögliche Vorbeugemaßnahmen beraten.



das ist also nicht nur ne forderung. sondern schon ein wenig mehr ...


----------



## jon_x(back again) (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man bedenken das >50% der tatsächlichen Wähler ältere Menschen sind, klar das sich die Politik sich mehr auf deren Seite schlagen muss. Das ist nicht gut aber man muss sich eben nach der Mehrheit richten.



Du findest es also in Ordnund das Lügen, Halbwahrheiten und Klischees dazu benutzt werden populistische Politik zu machen die nur darauf aus ist beim Dummen Michel auf stimmenfang zu gehen ?
Wenn die Politiker der CDU/SPD mal ehrlich wären dann würden die Leute auch wissen das nicht Actionspiele/Shooter schuld sind.
Sie würden auch wissen wie dumm und unnütz die Stopschilde sind.
Es geht hier nur um Stimmenfang um nix anderes, und das ist FALSCH und moralisch verwerflich.
Das Oper Otto und Oma Else die mit dem pösen pösen internet nix anfangen könne weil die keine ahnung habn ist klar, und deshalb sind die für die Zensurmasnahmen und für ein Verbot von Computerspielen weil sie 1) keine ahnung vom technischen hintergrund haben und deshalb auf ARD/ZDF und mainstream Politiker vertrauen müssen udn wollen 2) es sie in ihrem leben nicht einschränkt oder anders: "ich brauch internet nicht also könnses ruhig verbieten, das andere menschen das internet brauchen ist mir egal" 3) Weil ZDF/ARD/CDU/SPD das ja gesagt haben !!!!!1111einseinself! die haben IMMER recht !!!!111

und darum kann demokratie in unserer jetzigen form nicht funktionieren, menschen die keinen plan von dingen haben entscheiden über diese, das größtenteils alte volk und die bildleser fressen was man ihnen hinwirft, und wählen ihren Henker aufgrund von unwissenheit immerwieder.


----------



## Wizzle (10. Juli 2009)

Wir sollten die Politiker für das Wort "Killerspiele" anzeigen, immerhin bezeichnet das uns Spieler als Mörder oder Killer. Und das ist Verleumdung.

Das würde so einen Medienrummel auslösen, der im Wahljahr sein genügiges tun würde.


----------



## Kontinuum (11. Juli 2009)

Allein schon wenn das Wort Killerspiel in den Mund genommen wird ist das Indiz für Inkompetenz, selbst-illusionierung und diabolisierung (ggf. auch Angstmache). Wieso entwickeln sich die Gehirne des Hauptanteils d. Bevölkerung nicht weiter? Hatte Darwin doch nicht recht? Im Mittelalter gab es Sündenböcke, 1940 gab es Sündenböcke, und auch heute wird kaum nach der wirklichen Ursache gesucht, sondern auch wieder nur Feindbilder/Sündenböcke geschaffen, wieso verstehen die meisten nicht, dass so etwas zu nichts führen kann und wird?! Auch wenn es manchmal schwer ist, muss man sich intensiv mit den Problem beschäftigen und nicht das verdrängen, was man nicht hören will (!!). Ich glaub ich werd mal ne kostenpflichtige Charakterumgestaltung in Anspruch nehmen und die Rasse wechseln, vllt. gibts ja irgendwo auf nem anderen Planeten Wesen, die ein bisschen mehr zum reflektieren und logischem schlußfolgern in der Lage sind, und nicht nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen und sich selber und alle um sich rum verblenden?


----------



## Achereto (11. Juli 2009)

Schon 39.000 Mitzeichner. Das Ziel für heute Nacht sollte 45.000 sein, dann sind gestern und heute jeweils 10.000 Unterschirften hinzugekommen. Erste Medien berichten auch bereits über die Petition. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (11. Juli 2009)

> Jeder darf öffentliche Petitionen auf der Website des Bundestages einreichen und unterstützen, dafür ist eine vorherige kostenlose Registrierung nötig. Seit der Veröffentlichung der Eingabe am Dienstag haben bereits mehr als 31.000 Bürger (Stand 10. Juli, 17.30 Uhr) die Petition online mitgezeichnet. Damit könnte das Anliegen eine wichtige Hürde nehmen: Bei öffentlichen Petitionen, die innerhalb von drei Wochen nach Einreichung mehr als 50.000 Unterstützer finden, kommt es beim Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages zu einer öffentlichen Anhörung, bei der auch der Petent oder Vertreter anwesend sein dürfen und auch Rederecht bekommen können.



also..unterschreiben.^^

Jede Stimme zählt, haben gute Chancen die 50,000 zu erreichen.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Juli 2009)

da muss man sich ja anmelden..... -.- nee ich schließ mich da Selor Kiith an und hol meine mistgabel ausem schuppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> da muss man sich ja anmelden..... -.- nee ich schließ mich da Selor Kiith an und hol meine mistgabel ausem schuppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht mitgezeichnet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht mitgezeichnet habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich ja nicht gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> da muss man sich ja anmelden.....



/sign

Ich hab mich auch gleich draufgesetzt, als der Thread aufgemacht wurde....


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> full quote



Nur das es bei dem Gesetz nicht darum geht, etwas gegen jugendliche Spielsüchtige zu unternehmen.

Sie sagen: Generelles Verbot! Egal ob der Käufer volljährig ist oder nicht! Das wäre wie wenn man Alkohol in Deutschland komplett verbietet, weil Jugendliche zuviel trinken.

Selbst in deinem Text sind "Ansätze" was man dagegen tun könnte, ohne sie gleich für alle zu verbieten. 

Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiesen trifft es nicht mehr, es ist wohl eher "Atombomben auf Ameisen werfen"......


Alles was dieses Gesetz bringen wird (wenn es so durchkommt), die Mehrzahl der spielenden, volljährigen Bevölkerung wird sich von der Politik ignoriert fühlen. Wir haben dagegen zwei Mittel: Wahlen und Petitionen! Wählen gehen wir in der Regel alle paar Jahre nur einmal, eine Petition richtet sich direkt dagegen und wenn diese Ignoriert wird, sind wir als Bürger machtlos.

Also fühlen wir uns auch machtlos! Hilflos und ignoriert! Dann fragt man sich, ob die gleichen Personen die sowas entscheiden auch bei wirklich wichtigen Gesetze die Deutschland betreffen genauso ignorant vorgehen. Und ab diesem Punkt wird es dann kritisch! Wir leben nicht gerade in einer Zeit wo wir mit Luxus überhäuft werden. Also muß man sich fragen, ob wir nicht mit Politikern besser dran wären, die sich auch mit den Themen tatsächlich befassen. Anstatt eine Hexenjagd zu veranstalten.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: "Aufgrund des Amoklaufs eines Jugendlichen sollen EgoShooter auch für Erwachsene verboten werden."

Wir echt Zeit das die Wahlen kommen......


Die Kommentare hier sind natürlich traurig:

- Whayne
- machen die doch eh nicht
- darf man doch garnicht

Es zeugt davon, das viele Jugendliche sich nicht mehr wirklich mit Politik beschäftigten. Und natürlich müßte man sich überlegen wie man Spielzeiten für Jugendliche eingrenzen kann ABER AUCH was man für Jugendliche tun kann, die eben andere Probleme haben! Nicht vergessen, es geht hier immernoch um Amokläufe! Und ich denke das da Familiäre, Freundschaftliche, Schulische und Beziehungsprobleme eine größere Rolle spielen als ob sie irgendwo ein paar Pixel zusammen schiesen! 

Des weiteren kann man sich ganz klar Gedanken machen inwiefern ein Computerspieler in die Rolle eines Terroristen schlüpfen sollte oder tatsächlich ein virtuelles Wesen zerhäckseln muß! Da wäre aber ein Gespräch mit den Spielentwicklern erforderlich um bei zukünftigen Spielen sowas zu unterbinden. Gleichzeitig gibt es ja auch schon eine Zensur für überaus gewältige Spiele.

Aber wozu arbeit machen wo doch pauschales verbieten so einfach ist? Vor allem wenn es die Leute selbst nicht trifft. Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt....


----------



## Squarg (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Thread wird spätestens 20 Uhr gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Wenn Politiker die Wurzel des Übels offen aussprächen, bekämen sie massive Probleme mit Altwählern. Also muß das Schlagwort "Amoklauf" herhalten, um an eine Generation von Computerlaien durchzudringen.
> Das Ziel heiligt die Mittel.



Also meinst du sie wollen Egoshooter mit gewalttätigen Szenen für alle verbieten um nicht sagen zu müssen:"Liebe Eltern, weil ihr euch nicht dafür interessiert, was eure Kinder machen und spielen und deshalb ein Verbot ab 18 keinen Sinn machen würde, verbieten wir diese Spiele jetzt ganz!"

Versteh ich dich da richtig?


----------



## xx-elf (13. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Und eben diese Aussage bezweifle ich.
> 
> Wenn Politiker die Wurzel des Übels offen aussprächen, bekämen sie massive Probleme mit Altwählern.



Warum bezweifelst du diese Aussage? Ich persöhnlich finde es klar und deutlich, "Killerspiele" sollen verboten werden, egal für welches Alter.

Und warum würden Politiker Probleme bekommen mit Altwählern, wenn sie Probleme wie:

1.) Zuwenig oder ignorierte Aufklärung

2.) Fehlende Alternativen

3.) Gesellschaftliche Probleme (kein Job usw.)

4.) ....

Ich komm da nicht ganz mit.

Mfg XX-Elf


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Spiel=Killerspiel=alle verbieten! klingt einfach besser, als zu differenzieren in Killerspiele die zur Verrohung führen können und suchtgefährdende Spiele die unseren Kindern so manch mögliche Zukunft verbauen.
> Und meines Erachtens tun sie das bewusst, denn zweiteres würde eine noch viel größere Diskussion auslösen. Ganz zu schweigen von der damit einhergehenden Aufzeigung der Fehler im eigenen Lager, bezüglich Doppelverdiener, Kindertagesstätten/Horte und bewusstem Abschied von ehemaliger Werte- und Sozialgesellschaft.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin gegen ein allgemeines Verbot der suchtgefährdenden Spiele, allerdings FÜR eine Altersfreigabe ab 18.
> Zusätzlich würde ich ein generelles Verbot der altbekannten Killerspiele begrüßen.



Schwierige Sache, ich würd ja auch nichts sagenn wenn sie extrem gefährliche Spiele (sei es jetzt Gewalt oder Sucht was diese Spiele gefährlich macht) ab 18 machen.

Oder zumindestens darüber diskutieren würden. So bleibt eben der bittere Nachgeschmack, dass sie garnicht sagen wollen worum es tatsächlich geht! Einen Vorwand in die Menge werfen, um  defizite zu verschleiern. Wie du schon schön sagst: Anstatt sich zu überlegen, inwiefern ein Amoklauf mit Werten und dem sozialgeflecht in unserer Gesellschaft zu tun hat, werden eben "Killerspiele" verboten.

Und jedem Laien wird klar: Sie meinen was anderes als sie erzählen! 

Für Jugendliche bedeutet das: Die Politik beschliest seltsame Gesetze, die für mich nicht nachvollziehbar sind!

Dementsprechend sinkt ihr Vertrauen in das System, das anscheinend keinen Logischen Hintergrund bedarf, oder diesen gerne vor dem Volk "verschleiert". 

Für mich sind die Folgen noch viel schlimmer:

Sie geben Vorwände an um ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Dabei wird man nicht als mündiger Bürger sondern wie ein Narr behandelt. Und selbst auf Petitionen die sagen sollen "Halt! So bitte nicht!" wird nicht reagiert.

Bleibt die Frage: Wähle ich eine Person die meine Interessen vertritt? Oder sagen sie es auch nur um meine Stimme zu kriegen. Immerhin wissen ja nur sie, was das beste für mich ist......

..oder wähle ich letztendlich nur den, der dann über meine Lebensumstände entscheiden wird?

Der Unterschied mag im ersten moment gering erscheinen, doch schaut man näher sieht man es. Einer setzt sich für meine Interessen ein, letzteres sagt mir nur, was ich darf und was nicht, ganz gleich ob ich es gut finde oder schrecklich!

Und genau deshalb hab ich auf der Liste unterschrieben! Nicht weil ich auf Egoshooter stehe, sondern weil ich will, dass die Parteien wieder im Interesse der Öffentlichkeit arbeiten. Und nicht alle Bürger wie kleine Kinder bevormunden! 

Ansonsten werden die Kinder zwar mit gewaltfreien Spielen aufwachsen aber sie werden sowieso nie irgendwas zu sagen haben. Einmal weil sie durch Gesetze dazu erzogen wurden. "Da mußt du nicht drüber nachdenken, es gibt für alles ein Gesetz was man tun soll und was nicht." Zum anderen weil die Politik sowieso nicht mehr ihre Interessen vertritt sondern sie nur befehligt. 

Beides kein schöner Gedanke!

Das gleich ist doch mit den Renten! Kaum sagt ein Politiker "das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben!" Kriegt er von der eigenen Partei ärger wie er sowas vor den Wahlen machen kann! Mir ist es lieber die Politik sagt uns die Wahrheit und wir wissen wo wir dran sind, egal wie bitter es ist, als das sie uns belügen. Denn beim letzteres weiß man nie genau ob es zu unserem besten ist oder ob sie uns nur ausnützen!


----------



## Wizzle (13. Juli 2009)

Ich fände so ein Verbot absolut sinnlos, ich glaube nicht das sich dadurch Amokläufe vermeiden lassen.

Viele lustige Reden wie "dieser Schund gehört verboten" oder "Killerspiele bilden an Waffen aus (wie denn ??) kommen aus den lustigen Mündern von Herren der Csu, welche diese Netten Begriffe wohl in einer Parteiversammlung im Biergarten ausgeknobelt haben. Das jeder Politiker  diese Sch..ande nach plappert ist traurig, und die Meinung von "Experten" (Amoklufüberlebende, die ja so objektiv sind) und(überaltete) Studien werden mit Hand und Fuß (bis zur Wahl) verteidigt. Nur um Wähler die keine Ahnung von dem Medium Games und Internet zu gewinnen. Ard,Wdr und Swr,welche von Parteiaangehörigen finanziert werden und/oder im Popo von diesen Leuten stecken werden als Hasspropagandainstrumente missbraucht, Frontal 21 stand ja für seine Recherchenmetoden schon oft in der Kritik. Seltsamerweise sind die Privatsender ja immer objektiv an dieses Thema herangegangen.

Das immerwieder Aussenseiter/Mobbngopfer Täter werden lässt mich noch weiter an unserem Schulsystem zweifeln. (kleine klassen ,schnellere Behebung des Problems, kann ich aus eigenerfahrung sagen).
Das Waffengesetz, ich finde das deutsche schon recht hart, aber scheinbar gibt es immernoch lücken darin !! (Ich meine der Vater des Windener Täters hortete ja Waffen und Mudition für eine kleine Armee)
Schützenvereine, gut sind ja ganz gut und schön aber es gibt diese und diese, ich finde die in Ordnung wo für den Vogelschuss trainiert wird, damit das Vieh auch oben bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber wieso die Vereine wo mit Schrotflinten auf Dosen geschossen wird ?? Was hat das für einen Sinn ?? Kinder solten in diese Vereine NICHT aufgenommen werden.
Softair,Paintball sollte auch auf 18 Jahre erhöht werden.

"Killerspiele gehören nicht in Kinderzimmer" Finde ich auch, meine Kinder sollten diese Spiele erst Spielen wenn sie das nötige Alter ,welches von der Usk vorgeschlagen wird, erreicht haben. Wenn ich sehe das 14,15 Jährige Cstuniere gewinnen sehe, zwiefle ich an der Kompetenz der Esl und anderen Esportsliegen.

Tja Film und Fernsehen, solange die Sender genug in die Taschen der Parteien und Politiker stecken als unangetastet.


----------



## Cørradø (13. Juli 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ard,Wdr und Swr,welche von Parteiaangehörigen finanziert werden und/oder im Popo von diesen Leuten stecken werden als Hasspropagandainstrumente missbraucht,


?_? Quelle???
Schonmal GEZahlt?



> Frontal 21 stand ja für seine Recherchenmetoden schon oft in der Kritik. Seltsamerweise sind die Privatsender ja immer objektiv an dieses Thema herangegangen.


Ö_Ö

...

darüber würd ich nochmal nachdenken.


----------



## grunzhart (14. Juli 2009)

Achereto schrieb:


> Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass die CDU nach der Wahl weiter an der Macht sein wird. Und nach allem, was die Partei in der letzten Zeit in Richtung Überwachungsstaat durchgesetzt hat und wie die Partei immer wieder auch Verfassungswidrige Gesetze verabschiedet hat, kann man mit an SIcherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit damit rechnen, dass die CDU Actionspiele bald verbieten wird.
> 
> Neulich erst, am 20.6., wurde eine LAN-Party für Erwachsene auf Grund des Drucks der CDU abgesagt, während es parallel ein Schützenfest unter dem Motto "Schießen auf dem Schulhof" gab, an dem Jugendliche ab 14 Jahren teilnehmen durften.



Dann tröste Dich doch mit der Aussicht, dass, wenn die SPD das Ruder übernähme, sie diese Spiele wegen der Suchtgefahr abschaffen würde, insgeheim aber gern (s. Beschl. der Innenministerkonferenz) die Politik der Union mitträgt und jedenfalls Rot-Grün erheblich mehr verfassungswidrige Gesetze beschlossen oder Gesetze verfassungswidrig beschlossen hat. Ein Stichwort wäre hier das sog. Luftsicherheitsgesetz, dessen Regelung vorsah, Dich bei Verdacht vom Himmel pusten zu dürfen, weil Du als Geisel in einem Flugzeug ja NUR NOCH WERKZEUG DER ENTFÜHRER wärest! (mal was von MENSCHENWÜRDE gehört?)


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Stand jetzt: 51798 Mitzeichner 

die 50.000  Marke wurde geknackt!!

Dazu meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Trotzdem sollte noch unterschreiben wer das noch nicht getan hat! Und dann schauen wir mal wie sie auf diesen Protest eingehen! 
Ob sie verstehen, dass Bevormundung von Erwachsenen kein geeignetes Mittel ist, um jugendliche Amokläufe zu stoppen!

Ansonsten kriegen sie was sie gesagt haben: "Es sind ja bald Wahlen!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ob sie verstehen, dass Bevormundung von Erwachsenen kein geeignetes Mittel ist, um jugendliche Amokläufe zu stoppen!



Das würde konträr zur Anzahl der Wählerstimmen laufen... der Pöbel braucht ein Schwarzes Schaaf um sich besser zu fühlen und den muss die Politik liefern sonst wird sie nicht gewählt...
Solange der Pöbel regiert, wird es niemals besser sein und es wird immer jemand dafür ausgegrenzt, gedemütigt und diffamiert...


----------



## Jelais99 (14. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das würde konträr zur Anzahl der Wählerstimmen laufen... der Pöbel braucht ein Schwarzes Schaaf um sich besser zu fühlen und den muss die Politik liefern sonst wird sie nicht gewählt...
> Solange der Pöbel regiert, wird es niemals besser sein und es wird immer jemand dafür ausgegrenzt, gedemütigt und diffamiert...


Ich finde es doch sehr befremdlich vom "Pöbel" zu sprechen. Nur weil sich der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung damit abfinden würde vbzw so etwas sogar befürworten würde, heisst das nicht, dass sie keine Meinung dazu haben oder sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben und unwissend alles mit sich machen lassen.

Ich bin auch gegen ein Verbot von "Killerspielen", obwohl ich nicht, wie viele andere, daran glaube, dass es überhaupt zu einem Gesetzesentwurd kommt (ob mit oder ohne Petition)

Allerdings fehlen mir zurzeit auf beiden Seiten fundierte und stichhaltige wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen. Bisher konnten mich auf beiden Seiten Untersuchungsergebnisse nicht überzeugen. Nur weil eine Studie meine Position unterstützt muss sie noch nicht richtig sein und umgegehrt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2009)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich finde es doch sehr befremdlich vom "Pöbel" zu sprechen. Nur weil sich der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung damit abfinden würde vbzw so etwas sogar befürworten würde, heisst das nicht, dass sie keine Meinung dazu haben oder sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben und unwissend alles mit sich machen lassen.



DAS ist aber der Grundstock für unser politisches System... wäre es nicht so würde es nicht funktionieren und wir würden jetzt nicht hier über solche lächerlichen Sachen diskutieren...
Ein einzelner Mensch mag intelligent und vorrausschauend sein... nimm eine Masse von Menschen und sie verhalten sich schlimmer als erschreckte Hühne und du kannst ihnen alles erzählen solange es irgendwie "gut" für sie klingt und sie werden dir zujubeln...


----------



## Mefisthor (14. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> DAS ist aber der Grundstock für unser politisches System... wäre es nicht so würde es nicht funktionieren und wir würden jetzt nicht hier über solche lächerlichen Sachen diskutieren...
> Ein einzelner Mensch mag intelligent und vorrausschauend sein... nimm eine Masse von Menschen und sie verhalten sich schlimmer als erschreckte Hühne und du kannst ihnen alles erzählen solange es irgendwie "gut" für sie klingt und sie werden dir zujubeln...


Das Problem ist ja das auch Leute für etwas stimmen wovon sie keine Ahnung haben und sich nicht näher befassen.

Wäre es nicht so, würds ganz anders aussehen bei den Wahlen ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja das auch Leute für etwas stimmen wovon sie keine Ahnung haben und sich nicht näher befassen.
> 
> Wäre es nicht so, würds ganz anders aussehen bei den Wahlen ^^



Das Problem das Menschen die absolut keine Ahnung haben (wollen/können) irgendwas bestimmen sollen wollte ich nicht ansprechen, weil ich mich dann erst recht nur aufgeregt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so funktioniert Demokratie... der allerletzte Pöbel regiert...


----------



## Ricki85 (21. Juli 2009)

/unterschrieben


----------

